# Boat Names



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

does everyone have a name for thier boat offical,or unoffical? i'm asking because my wife has a problem with mine.thanks for your replies.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine's frequently referred to as "The Other Woman".


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine is named after my nickname "Buckeye Basser"!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mine has several names.all given by my wife,and not appropriate for posting in the forums.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Erie Addict


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

"Next to Nothing"


That's what I paid for.

That's what I catch out of it.

And it's the required attire for all passengers of the oppisite gender!!!


Wes


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha...Nice Wes


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I call mine ''hole in water to pore money into.''  
or ''my wessel.''


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine is named "2 Short", or "Two Short". or "Too Short". Call me by any of those three names on Erie on Channel 79 or 68 and I'll answer you.  

Wes....  

Just a couple more weeks and It'll be time to do the Marblehead, western basin thing. I HOPE.

Kim


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

mine is the TUB, b/c it is a 12' fiberglass "tub" basically that sits so low in the water you wouldn' beleive it. It just looks like a tub in the water.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

High In Fiber  

aka, Sheeit floats

sowbelly


----------



## WAKE ZONE (Feb 26, 2005)

[water Bong] Used It On Both My Boats.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Bark Shark. If there is a tree anywhere within a mile some how I will cast in to it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Mine is Paparivet. Aluminum boat of course.

Scott


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

When I bought mine it was called the "wave wacker"
when I went to pick it up my buddy who sold it to me removed the "wave" and replaced it with "pud"

Worst part was I didn't even notice till the 3-4 time I took it out and recieved some pointing and laughing from the boat next to me at the ramp.  

I need some new friends


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

most people don't know this but the ohio river has always gone hand in hand with nudity. for example river boats had river maidens which would meet you at there dock nude. another thing i've witnessed is pleasure boaters flash the barge captains when they pass . thats the history behind my boat's name(SEAMORE BOOBIES)


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

"Not Pretty but paid for" I, II, III The wives of bass boat owners notice the name most with comments like " Don't you wish you could say that about your boat, Huh!!!!!"  

Fishcrazy


----------



## 521 (Feb 28, 2005)

What's next?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I name all my automobiles, boats, etc... I call my truck "Casey Jones" and my boat goes by "Grounds for Divorce"


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

named my boat when I got it and just finally put the letters on it this winter. Its a little 8 foot pond prowler boat like you buy at bass pro. I named it the 

Fat Hobbit


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I share a water craft, Dead Calm, with an undertaker friend.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

mine is named freyedknot. almost named it " DEEP FLOAT"


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine is called "HER PERMISSSION"


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

My sailboats were all called Restless all the way up to Restless IV. Since I am no longer on Erie I have a pontoon boat on Atwood. It's named Barbie J, the J stands for her middle name Jean. I couldn't afford the boat after buying a cottage, but my First (& only) Mate decided I should have it anyhow. A lady like that deserves a boat named after her.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Unofficially the "Corner Office". I t has a great view, and I don't need any windows either. Officially, it is a Stryker Mach One. Though my wife jokes that its more like the cartoon Mach Five with less features. It floats, therefore its a boat!

Eric


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

A few I've had:

Dock Holliday (current)
Rowboat Cop (current)

Aloan Again
Pier Pressure


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

"APRIL'S STORM"......CAUSE EVERY TIME i TAKE IT OUT MY WIFE IS STORMING MAD. I thank SHOREBOUNDONE for he thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Quacker Box
All Quacked Up
Rock Monkey
Reel_Magic
I hope to have one more this year Aired Out


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

"Floating Kitchen Remodel", 3 years later and the wife still brings it up. I just gotta get started on that kitchen.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm looking at an 82' schooner built in 1921. Her name will be "Yo Momma" . The only thing I want to do with her is to sink it in shallow water with a bunch of people on board then sell T shirts that say 
"I went down on Yo Momma"


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

It's not mine, but a friend of mine has a 30some footer up on Erie he calls 

EYE LICKER


----------



## fishholio (May 13, 2004)

mines the bass turd


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

brothers boat is the ms_guided if i had to name mine at this point in time it would be please_cooperate
________
Uggs


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

"Lucky Strike" Because I allways feel lucky when I get a strike!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=1624&sort=1&cat=500&page=3


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have named mine the "K Lip So" I was a huge fan as a kid and I never missed one of his shows on television.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

My uncle named his sail boats "Nautaclu" and "Nautaclu too"
I will call mine "Sometimes Happiness Is Tempting" or oh wait... i am not allowed to spell that out. You are all smart enough to get it.


----------



## sheaston (Mar 17, 2005)

master-baiter


----------

